# Best Homemade Tools >  51. The UNsticky Tape (shorts tip)

## Make Things



----------

baja (Oct 12, 2022),

bob_3000 (Oct 14, 2022),

bojones (Oct 12, 2022),

Bullet500 (Oct 12, 2022),

Christophe Mineau (Oct 12, 2022),

Corm (Oct 12, 2022),

Inner (Oct 16, 2022),

lassab999 (Oct 12, 2022),

neilbourjaily (Oct 15, 2022),

nova_robotics (Oct 12, 2022),

odd one (Oct 12, 2022),

rgsparber (Oct 16, 2022),

stillldoinit (Oct 17, 2022)

----------


## Christophe Mineau

this one is excellent (like most of his shorts).
Il really like short videos, right to it !
There should be more !

----------


## Make Things

> this one is excellent (like most of his shorts).
> Il really like short videos, right to it !
> There should be more !



Haha thanks, I think...  :Wink:

----------

Christophe Mineau (Oct 12, 2022)

----------


## Dragonhand

Or you could use petroleum jelly.

----------

